# Ifi ican nano - any impressions?



## WCDchee

Hi!
  
 I've noticed that there hasn't been any impressions on the Ifi ican nano (the iDSD on the other hand has got tons). I've been wondering whether anyone has tried it out yet and what impressions you guys have on it? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Taistelu-Jaska

wcdchee said:


> the iDSD on the other hand has got tons.


 
 Do you mean iDSD nano? Because i can't find hardly any reviews of it.
 There is a short review about ICan nano on Absolute Sound http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/first-listen-ifi-ican-nano-portable-headphone-amplifier


----------



## WCDchee

Yeap! Not full reviews but very favourable impressions at least  for the ican nano however other than that initial review there havent really been any other impressions around


----------



## Ravincia

Just got mine today. Only thing im noticing is a little bit of hiss (not too annoying thought) with my balanced armature iems. No hiss detected on my m50s though. Need more time with it in order to do a good review.


----------



## Zayer

Hi I've just purchased the iCAN NANO yesterday from a local dealer.
 Previously I went to the same shop to preview the sound of the original iCAN through a Macbook running iTUNES with USB output through the iDAC.
 I was wowed by the sound through headphones such as the M50 especially. The 3D effect made the music sound more spacious and the bass boost feature really got the drivers vibrating in their housings. All in all it was a very engaging listening experience.
 It was the only time I previewed it but the sound signature stayed in my head all this time till I found out that the store was selling a new version called the iCAN NANO.
 I read the specs online and found the price and functions such as the battery operation very appealing as now I could get the same sound on the go. So I took the plunge and decided to buy it.
 Of course I tested it out at the store first and found the effects though not as dramatic as the original iCAN, the small size and portability won me over.
 *It must be noted that I found it less dramatic may be because I only tested it out through the headphone port on my iPhone 5C and perhaps, it would have reached the same level of awesomeness if it had the iDAC as a source instead.
 So far I'm having fun testing it out at home after charging it and running on battery power through my HD 518 on the iPhone 5C as well as on a pair of Beats Solos that I purchased in Vietnam. (Don't judge me cause I have it, I bought it cause it was a steal of a price. Like about $30 USD and it looked and sounded like the real thing and even came with the accessories) 
 So anyway, I've been testing it on the lowest gain settins. There are dip switches on the underside of the iCAN NANO that allow you to increase the gain to suit your headphone impedance. And I have tested it out on a pair of HD 600's at the store and it can drive them well past ear splitting levels.
 It's fun playing with the switches for the bass boost and 3D effect. Flicking them on and off while listening to a song. I can hear an increase in bass on the HD 518 when I have the bass switch on on but it makes the already bass heavy Beats Solo sound too boomy.
 I feel I must commend the 3D effect switch as it does give a wider sound stage and makes me notice more details that I previously did not hear in the song. As well as enabling me to crank up the volume much louder which I previously could not do perhaps due to the enclosed in-your-head feeling of the music without the effect.
 Bass boost and 3D effect switches both on works well with the HD 518 but only the 3D effect switch for the Beats Solos. Without the bass boost for the HD 518, with the 3D effect only, the music still sounds more detailed and wider staged but a little thin and lacking bass.
 That's my review so far and yes it does produce an audible hiss when there is no music playing both with the Beats and HD 518 with the 3D effect on but I don't find it disturbing. I imagine the sound to be like a little classic analog tape hiss which I suppose helps to bring out more details? (Wild guess)
 I'll be happy to answer any more questions and FYI this is my first time posting as I just signed up today but I've been a guest on these forums for perhaps a year or two already and I have to thank everyone here for their wordy contributions in the past which helped me to make more informed buying decisions when it comes to audio gear.
 Cheers.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Thanks for the detailed review! Sounds like you've made a good purchase. 3D effect sounds amazing! 
  
  
 I'd like to know how the amp is driving sensitive IEMs since I'd like to boost the volume and bass (but without distortion) of my Klipsch X10s.
  
 For reference these are fairly sensitive at 110dB/mW but have a higher than normal impedance (for an IEM) of 50ohms.
  
  
 I'll be using a iphone4 as the source for on the go listening.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ravincia

tr1ppy said:


> Thanks for the detailed review! Sounds like you've made a good purchase. 3D effect sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how the amp is driving sensitive IEMs since I'd like to boost the volume and bass (but without distortion) of my Klipsch X10s.
> ...


 
  
 Sensitive iems do have a slight hiss, but its hardly audible anymore when you start to pump in music. I don't remember the bass boost feature giving any extra hiss on my tf10s or w4rs. I've been using my itouch 4 with a line out, quite similar to iphone 4, so i don't think there should be any problem for you.


----------



## Zayer

Hi.
 I'm not an IEMs person as I generally get a discomfort after having them in my ears for too long. However my experiences are only with cheap inears and perhaps the premium ones would be much better but I digress.
 So anyway, I haven't mentioned that there is some channel imbalance coming from the nanoICAN at very low levels. What I mean is when I turn the gain knob at the front to a very small degree from zero, the left channel sound kicks in first then the right comes in afterward as I turn the knob more to the right.
 This only happens at like 10% volume but the rest of the way is alright and no real issues.
 I only discovered it when I brought it home and hooked it up to my Audioengine D1 USB DAC that is connected to my desktop PC. 
 I maxed out the volume knob on the D1 first before I tried to do anything to the nanoICAN 
 I believe because of the DirectDrive® technology, the nanoICAN basically just boosts any gain that is fed to it from the source. So if the source gain is maxed out, you can't really use the gain knob on the nanoICAN much.
 So a happy medium that I found for myself is to set the source gain at 50% then I'm able to get a usable gain knob on the nanoICAN.
 Which incidentally would avoid any channel imbalance issues mentioned earlier. 
 Hope this helps in a way with the issue of your very sensitive IEMs.


----------



## WCDchee

Having used the Ican Nano for a while now, I would like to give some impressions on it. To give a little bit of a background and a comparison, I previously used the E12 before switching over to the Ican Nano. I am planning to get the Fiio X5 but until now have been using my Iphone 5 as a source. 
  
 Of course, the E12 was a definite step up from the Iphone 5's headphone out directly. The sound was engaging, with great prat, very intimate sounding, luscious warm mids and lows, very nice sounding. The depth was somewhat increased, however, soundstage remained narrow as from the iphone 5's headphone out. The separation was also mediocre, basically the spatial representation was nothing to be too proud of.
  
 Now, after using the Ican Nano for a while, I find the sound to be less coloured than that of the E12, it is very transparent, more laid back in presentation, overall giving smoother tones across the spectrum. the soundstage is significantly better and coming from the iphone's headphone out or the E12, it immediately gives a much better sense of space, both in width and depth. The music becomes a lot more immersive, and separation is greatly improved. All in all, there is a much more coherent spatial representation in the music. more complicated passages are also better navigated as a result. Even when I tried it with the Fiio X5, I noticed that there was an improvement from the X5's own internal amp despite the x5 having an already excellent headphone out.
  
 Just my subjective opinions!


----------



## revolutionz

wcdchee said:


> Having used the Ican Nano for a while now, I would like to give some impressions on it. To give a little bit of a background and a comparison, I previously used the E12 before switching over to the Ican Nano. I am planning to get the Fiio X5 but until now have been using my Iphone 5 as a source.
> 
> Of course, the E12 was a definite step up from the Iphone 5's headphone out directly. The sound was engaging, with great prat, very intimate sounding, luscious warm mids and lows, very nice sounding. The depth was somewhat increased, however, soundstage remained narrow as from the iphone 5's headphone out. The separation was also mediocre, basically the spatial representation was nothing to be too proud of.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What kind of battery life are you experiencing, and what kind of headphones are you using with it?


----------



## WCDchee

Battery life is nothing short of amazing. Ifi has rated up to 70 hours, and well, I have never even gotten to the stage where I had to charge it. After owning it for about close to two months i have only charged it once, and not because it was flat but because I was going on a short trip. The battery life isn't something you should be worrying about  I currently use it with the focal spirit ones.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Thanks Zayer and Ravincia for the feedback! 

Just one more thing, does anyone know what the bass boost is like in terms of frequency range; does it boost sub bass (<64Hz) or is it more of a mid-bass boost (~64-200Hz)?


----------



## WCDchee

Its definitely much more of a sub bass boost. Not by too much though, im hazarding a guess at under 50hz peak. It doesnt make your music all that bassier but rather goves it more weight and body, making things potentially fuller. Imho really useful in solving the sub bass roll off found in many headphones.


----------



## Tr1ppy

wcdchee said:


> Its definitely much more of a sub bass boost. Not by too much though, im hazarding a guess at under 50hz peak. It doesnt make your music all that bassier but rather goves it more weight and body, making things potentially fuller. Imho really useful in solving the sub bass roll off found in many headphones.




Thanks WCDchee, just the answer I was hoping for lol! I listen to a lot of dnb and deep house so hopefully this will bring out the much needed low end weight these kind of tracks call for


----------



## HalidePisces

Anyone have both the original iCan Micro and the new iCan Nano? It'd be nice to see a detailed review on the comparisons between the two, if only to see how well iFi managed to make a portable version of its much beloved predecessor. The biggest changes I can see are the lowered gain and output power, but those aren't problems since they're both understandable (while the Micro is slightly bigger and can be made portable with a battery pack, the Nano is designed as an actual portable amp) and expected (portable headphones and IEMs generally don't need as much volume blasting anyway). In particular, I'm quite curious about how well the level of the 3D and XBass are preserved since they're unique highlights of these amps.


----------



## WCDchee

I've tried the micro before and here are my impressions. Do take them eith a pinch though as I only tried it for ashort while quite some time back. From what I remember though. They do have similar characteristics, both highly transparent, nice spacious sohndstage. With regards to the two extra features, like i mentioned the bass boost is very deep, perhps having a 50 hz peak or so. And its not that a huge boost, but noticeable especially on tracks which have frequencies extending down that far. The 3D is more somilar to the second level on the mocro albeit less obvious, a watered down version. What I notice is that it adds some air to the music, bosting ever so slightly the top frequencies (sibilant recordings and headphones may sound harsh). In certain songs, the effect is extremely significant, give a great deal more width to the soundstage. However, in some songs, there is simply no noticeable difference. On most songs though, it does give quite some height to the sound, thus in general giving a more spacious sound.


----------



## potatoe94

i own the iFi iCan nano and it's paired up with my beyerdynamic T90 . it's good, i like it very much, the 3D holographic and the X bass makes things alittle more interesting .


----------



## burnspbesq

I got mine late last week. I only have about an hour and a half of listening time, so I'm far from being able to post detailed impressions.  Using it mostly with iPad, Herus, and either UERM or Beyer DT1350.  So far, I'm liking what I'm hearing.
  
 And it surely doesn't lack for power.  It drove the LCD-XC louder than I would ever think of listening on a sustained basis without breaking a sweat.


----------



## cesalru

I will receive my iCan nano next week, and I can compare it to the micro iCan I have a few months ago ...
  
 regards


----------



## cesalru

I already have my iCan nano ... I do not understand why no gain 0 db ....?, No step 16h pot with MA900 or GMP435S, and the HE400, is sufficient between 17/18h. For now I'm enjoying the first hours of use.


----------



## disastermouse

Can the iCan Nano drive HE-500?


----------



## iFi audio

disastermouse said:


> Can the iCan Nano drive HE-500?


 

 Hi,
  
 The nano iCAN will drive the HE-500 but the micro is better match for sure. Nirmalow also found a battery pack for that if you need it to be portable.
  
 But as always, best you try first before you buy, find a dealer near you in the USA.


----------



## disastermouse

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The nano iCAN will drive the HE-500 but the micro is better match for sure. Nirmalow also found a battery pack for that if you need it to be portable.
> 
> But as always, best you try first before you buy, find a dealer near you in the USA.



Do you have a dealer near Roanoke, VA?


----------



## Sound Eq

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The nano iCAN will drive the HE-500 but the micro is better match for sure. Nirmalow also found a battery pack for that if you need it to be portable.
> 
> But as always, best you try first before you buy, find a dealer near you in the USA.


 
 what battery pack for the ican????


----------



## iFi audio

sound eq said:


> what battery pack for the ican????


 

 In the thread started by Nirmalalow.
  
 Here you are:
  
 http://www.bixpower.com/BAT-BX948-p/bat-bx948.htm


----------



## Fishwater

disastermouse said:


> Can the iCan Nano drive HE-500?




I have the HE-400 & the Nano drives it extremely well. I know the HE-500 is harder to drive but on high gain I am between 9:00-12:00, at 12:00 it's loud, I call that drinking volume. I also own the AKG Q701 which is difficult to drive & the Nano drives that with plenty to spare as well. I say go for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## iFi audio

*Latest Update: 29th April*
  
 We have developed some exclusive attentuators for iFi customers who use very high-sensitivity IEMs with the nano iCAN, nano iDSD and micro iCAN. There are two versions: -12dB and -24dB.

 We are running a competition for the next 10 days (close: Saturday 10th May GMT: 21.00) here:

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/695086/ifi-nano-ican-name-that-feature-competition-nano-ican-or-1-head-fi-rated-micro-ican-up-for-grabs
 Should you accept this mission, your objective is simple.
  
 i. Think of a name/names instead of "attenuator"
  
 ii. Post your suggestion/s in this thread
  
 iii. The top 3 most-liked names - chosen by the iFi senior team of Thorsten et al will win:
  
 #1 micro iCAN (rrp Euro259) (Ranked Number 1 headphone amp on Head-Fi!)
 #2 nano iCAN (rrp Euro169)
 #3 nano iCAN (rrp Euro169)
  
 Best of luck to all of you!
  
 Any questions, just ask away.


----------



## DomieMic65

has anybody paired it with DT770LE (and/or Fostex HT7B)???


----------



## efeist

Just got my ican nano and I love the sound but it produces a loud pop in my headphones when turning it on.  Anyone else notice this?  Thanks.


----------



## WCDchee

Yes that does happen. I'm assuming that it's due to a lack of an on/off relay resulting in the momentary small DC produced. Perhaps Ifi themselves can chip in on this? In any case, I would recommend that you do not plug in your headphones or earphones when you turn it on. Its a good practice in general as many headphone amps do not have a built in relay.


----------



## potatoe94

SWITCH THE ICAN ON , then PLUG YOUR HEADPHONE IN QUICKLY .


----------



## efeist

Thank you for your help. That method of use did eliminate the "pop". I have always made my connections first before powering up a device.


----------



## potatoe94

hahaha ! i was afraid it might damage my headphones , so i figured it out . this is considered a small pop already , some other amps have even louder pops and some even give off loud static noises when you plug them in after the amp is on .


----------



## efeist

potatoe94 said:


> hahaha ! i was afraid it might damage my headphones , so i figured it out . this is considered a small pop already , some other amps have even louder pops and some even give off loud static noises when you plug them in after the amp is on .


 
 I received an email from iFi tech support with the same suggestion you made to turn on the amp before plugging in the headphones.  They went on to say "There is no mute circuit, so best to turn on and then insert your headphones.".


----------



## WCDchee

Heyy! For those of us that have tried or owned the ican nano, perhaps we could try to post some more detailed comparisons and impressions and stuff?  Then at least we could try to benefit some of the other members around who are thinking of purchasing this amp!


----------



## DomieMic65

I received mine yesterday along with the idsd nano!!!
 So far I like very much what I am hearing from this little combo driving the DT770AE
 I think it can support cans much better than mine...
  
  
 And here is the big question:
 What are the best cans you listened through the "i"s????


----------



## potatoe94

domiemic65 said:


> I received mine yesterday along with the idsd nano!!!
> So far I like very much what I am hearing from this little combo driving the DT770AE
> I think it can support cans much better than mine...
> 
> ...


 idsd nano > itube > ican nano > T90 .


----------



## DomieMic65

potatoe94 said:


> idsd nano > itube > ican nano > T90 .


 
 you 've got a very nice soup there man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sound Eq

hello guys
  
 I am wondering if I would benefiting from adding the ifi dsd nano to my gear ( fiio x3 + ifi ican nano )
  
 what would I benefit
  
 I want to use it with my Mad dog pro headphones, and also in my car 
  
 I have in my car a dsp with optical input


----------



## potatoe94

sound eq said:


> hello guys
> 
> I am wondering if I would benefiting from adding the ifi dsd nano to my gear ( fiio x3 + ifi ican nano )
> 
> ...


 unless you have a noisy source , like a computer or laptop . Because the idsd is capable of reducing noise . And capable of playing high end music files . Detail retrieval is good . Depends , but i have found the benefit from the iDSD is the most subtle . The ican makes a jaw dropping improvement to the music , followed by my itube , then the idsd nano .


----------



## WCDchee

sound eq said:


> hello guys
> 
> I am wondering if I would benefiting from adding the ifi dsd nano to my gear ( fiio x3 + ifi ican nano )
> 
> ...




I think there is simply no point in getting the idsd nano for you. Firstly, you have a decent DAP which would provide you with a decent DAC to start with. Next, the idsd nano would not give more power for the mad dogs by adding it in the chain. Thirdly, while it may give you a slight improvement, you definitely do not want to carry around a three piece bundle when on the go, since the idsd nano requires a digital source still. And then the biggest problem comes here, in that the fiio x3 cannot output a digital usb signal to the idsd nano which is the only form of input it takes. Thus if you were to use the idsd nano you would probably have to use it with either an android or apple phone and your x3 will not be of much use.

Next, for your car use, the fiio x3 can do coaxial out too. Thus both would technically give roughly the same digital output to the car's DAC, in which case you are spending money on the idsd nano simply to feed the digital signal from your phone perhaps to the car stereo, completely bypassing the amp and dac within, when you could have just used the x3. In short, the idsd would do nothing


----------



## ClieOS

sound eq said:


> hello guys
> 
> I am wondering if I would benefiting from adding the ifi dsd nano to my gear ( fiio x3 + ifi ican nano )
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually FiiO X3 doesn't work with nano iDSD, so there is no point in getting one. iDSD also doesn't do optical at all, so it won't work with your car.


----------



## Sound Eq

clieos said:


> Actually FiiO X3 doesn't work with nano iDSD, so there is no point in getting one. iDSD also doesn't do optical at all, so it won't work with your car.


 
 why wouldn't it work with fiio x3


----------



## WCDchee

It only takes usb audio input. The x3 is not capable of usb audio output.


----------



## Sound Eq

I was wondering then which will be give a better sound quality from the options below
  
 1- Fiio x3 + ifi ican nano
  
 2- iphone 5s + ifi dsd nano


----------



## WCDchee

I personally would not pair the x3 and the ican nano together as they are both rather warm to me and when i tried them together it did seem a tad too warm for my liking, but that's really just me. I did not find the idsd nano with the iphone to be an immense enough improvement that i would carry around the stack. In fact you would need the iphone CCK and the usb cable as well which would make it very unwieldy for portable use. Perhaps if you want an improvement you can consider trying other amps with the x3? I personally found the x3 to sound great with my pico slim because the sound signatures sort of complemented each other in my opinion. However, the pico slim is rather expensive


----------



## DomieMic65

are there any measurments of the output impedance of the nano?
 in the ifi site while there is measurment about the idsd nano, there isn't about the ican


----------



## WCDchee

domiemic65 said:


> are there any measurments of the output impedance of the nano?
> in the ifi site while there is measurment about the idsd nano, there isn't about the ican



All ifi producs have an output impedance less than 1 ohm


----------



## ClieOS

According to my own measurement, both nano iCAN and iDSD come out at about 0.95ohm in output impedance.


----------



## DomieMic65

wcdchee said:


> All ifi producs have an output impedance less than 1 ohm


 
  
  


clieos said:


> According to my own measurement, both nano iCAN and iDSD come out at about 0.95ohm in output impedance.


 
 ΟΚ!!!

 Thnx guys!!!!


----------



## Sound Eq

I have the ifi ican nano, and was wondering what will the high gain affect exactly in terms of frequencies.
  
 What do u guys usually set the gain to, and which u prefer and why?
  
 I am trying to use a combo of fiio x3 and ifi ican nano in my car as a player mainly, and I want to know which would be the best gain to use in that setting.
  
 I am connecting it through the aux cable to my car stereo


----------



## WCDchee

sound eq said:


> I have the ifi ican nano, and was wondering what will the high gain affect exactly in terms of frequencies.
> 
> What do u guys usually set the gain to, and which u prefer and why?
> 
> ...




The high gain technically is only supposed to boost the voltage to give a higher volume on hard to drive headphones. Im fact when playing from your car stereo which has its own amplifier the direct signal from the x3 line out would technically be the cleanest and technically best signal


----------



## Sound Eq

I feel the ican nano offers a nice punch sound than when I connect the x3 alone


----------



## potatoe94

hey hey ,i own an ican itube and idsd , i see you're experimenting with the gain switches , let me warn you , the gain switched are quite easy to break if you keep fiddling with it , my suggestion is to stick to smth tht u like and stay there . i broke one of the important gain switches for my itube once . oh , and remember not to use the screw provided by iFi to adjust the switches , use your finger or finger nails .


----------



## DomieMic65

I have the combo for about a week ... it sounds great ... if only there wasn't the hiss from the ican I can hear even with my 32Ohm DT770LEs ... I was hopping that it wouldn't be audible with big cans but is somehow is... OK when the control is at about 12:00 wihtout nusic is slightly audible and with music it isn't at all even at very low levels but... I wish it wasn't!!!!!!


----------



## rdsreference

Hi Guys received my i dsd nano today. Cant seem to get any sound from it paired with my Fiio x5. Do i need to do something? Guy i bought it from says its compatable with the x5.


----------



## ClieOS

rdsreference said:


> Hi Guys received my i dsd nano today. Cant seem to get any sound from it paired with my Fiio x5. Do i need to do something? *Guy i bought it from says its compatable with the x5.*


 
  
 Someone lies to you? Anyway, no, X5 is NOT compatible with nano iDSD and nothing you can do to make them work together.
  
 I wonder who is circulating the wrong information regarding X5 and nano iDSD.


----------



## rdsreference

I dont want to mention the guys name in case but he says it was definately compatable with the Fiio x hence the reason i purchased it.Between a non working hm 901 from the states that never worked properly and then got lost on route back to hifiman still an ongoing battle and now a i dsd that doesnt work i have really been unlucky


----------



## potatoe94

rdsreference said:


> I dont want to mention the guys name in case but he says it was definately compatable with the Fiio x hence the reason i purchased it.Between a non working hm 901 from the states that never worked properly and then got lost on route back to hifiman still an ongoing battle and now a i dsd that doesnt work from the Uk i have really been unlucky


 
 i feel bad for you :/ i'd suggest you do more extensive research on compatibility of the products you want to buy before hand ... from now on perhaps ...


----------



## ClieOS

Yeah, sorry to hear that. Next time, run by the forum first just to be extra sure.


----------



## rdsreference

Hi Guys thanks for the feedback as this info came from the official distributor I had no reason to doubt him. I wonder if there is a DSD DAC and headphone amp that is compatible with the X5. I will be sending back the i dsd tomorrow reluctantly..


----------



## ClieOS

rdsreference said:


> Hi Guys thanks for the feedback as this info came from the official distributor I had no reason to doubt him. I wonder if there is a DSD DAC and headphone amp that is compatible with the X5. I will be sending back the i dsd tomorrow reluctantly..


 
  
 X5 doesn't output DSD signal (only SPDIF in PCM), so there is no point of getting a DSD DAC for it. Unfortunately not all distributor are actually very well informed about the things they sold, so don't always take their word for it. Besides, there isn't that many DAC that actually be noticeably better than the internal DAC of X5 (*in fact, the DAC inside nano iDSD and the one in X5 are from the same series with almost identical performance, except the one in iDSD can decode DSD natively), and the internal headphone amp section of X5 has enough output power to put most portable amp to shame. So there is very little reason for you to get an amp or DAC for X5.


----------



## DomieMic65

Back on the ican... Does anybody hear a buzz while touching the 3D knob when the device is charging?? 
I do....  

Στάλθηκε από το Galaxy Nexus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WCDchee

Yes there is such a problem


----------



## 2gumby2

I've been considering the iFi Micro iCan. Does anyone know if it ould have any advantages over the Nano?


----------



## ClieOS

2gumby2 said:


> I've been considering the iFi Micro iCan. Does anyone know if it ould have any advantages over the Nano?


 
  
 Micro iCAN has higher output power and cleaner, tighter overall sound. The only real downside is that it isn't portable.


----------



## DomieMic65

wcdchee said:


> Yes there is such a problem



Any solution???


----------



## potatoe94

clieos said:


> Micro iCAN has higher output power and cleaner, tighter overall sound. The only real downside is that it isn't portable.




The improvement is not worth the extra money . Stick with the iCan Nano if you already have it , it has such a long battery life that almost no other portable amps comes as close . And the wire cluster will make you think twice .


----------



## ClieOS

potatoe94 said:


> The improvement is not worth the extra money . Stick with the iCan Nano if you already have it , it has such a long battery life that almost no other portable amps comes as close . And the wire cluster will make you think twice .


 
  
 I do have both - and unless portability is a must, I will always choose micro iCAN over nano iCAN. Since it is going to be a desktop setup, I don't think wire cluster should be a problem. Same goes for battery life. The only real consideration here should be SQ, and the improvement is well worth the money IMO.


----------



## DomieMic65

domiemic65 said:


> Back on the ican... Does anybody hear a buzz while touching the 3D knob when the device is charging??
> I do....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Galaxy Nexus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 




wcdchee said:


> Yes there is such a problem




After experimenting I found that the buzz happens only when the amp is charging while the laptop runs on battery (I use both idsd and ican) . If the laptop is charging too there is no buzz. This is the same in different places not only in my house!


----------



## DomieMic65

Does anybody know how much power the ican outputs in 300 and 600Ohms?
  
 Anyone auditioned it with the HD600 and/or the DT880 600Ohm??


----------



## DomieMic65

domiemic65 said:


> Does anybody know how much power the ican outputs in 300 and 600Ohms?
> 
> Anyone auditioned it with the HD600 and/or the DT880 600Ohm??




Am I asking too much from the little thing???


----------



## potatoe94

HD 600 definitely no problem . i've heard of people listening to higher ohms headphones with the iCAN Nano on high gain for anything higher in impedance.


----------



## Zayer

Hi. I'm back with more impressions on the Nano iCAN.
 Honestly, since my last post, I have not been using it in a while because I just couldn't get it to sound right on my recently acquired Sennheiser HD 600.
 I am still using the Audioengine D1 as my PC DAC and on its own, it is able to drive the HD 600 very loudly. I did try maxing out the gain on the D1 and it was too ppiercing to listen to. So moderate levels are fine.
 Back to the Nano iCAN. Initially, I set the gain switches to maximum since it is assumed that the HD 600, having a high impedance, would benefit from the extra gain the switches would provide.
 However, the sound that I got when plugging it to the D1 was more laid back and details were more obscured. Even with both the bass boost and 3D switches on, it still did not sound right.
 Thus I retired the Nano iCAN for a long time but today, I was inspired to do it differently.
 I set the switches on the Nano iCAN back to the lowest gain, turned the volume knob to full and used the D1's own volume knob as the control instead.
 *Previously I had the D1's volume at around 50 percent, Nano iCAN switches set to maximum gain, and adjusted the volume control on the Nano iCAN itself*
 And now... with the bass boost switched on, my HD 600 sounds freaking awesome! 
 It used to sound quite cold and thin in the bass department when only paired with the D1.
 Now with this latest tweak, the headphones sound much more lusher, more fuller sounding and overall very pleasant ear candy listening experience. Not as harsh as before.
 I did try turning on the 3D switch too and though it did increase the level of detail, I found it too bright for my taste.
 Now this is what I call Hi-Fi.


----------



## flagered

Hi, I've had my nano ican for a week now, and I'm really pleased with it.
I am not an audiophile, but will gladly leave my impressions for info.
I've used no portable amps before, but think it compares well to older static amps I've had.

Purchased mainly to add to iphone / ipad to improve volume & width.
I'm using with the gain on low +6db, and 3d efx on pretty much constant. (Great feature)
The sound is fairly neutral, and I prefer it without using the bass boost, not nessecary for my hd25-1-11s or beyer 770 pro-80 ohms. (The 770's are already bass heavy, and the amp suits these very well)
I've been mostly listening to EDM, but some indie, classic, metal & film score.

Battery life is superb, portability is good.
Improvement on iPhone 5s is substantial, with ample volume possible easily.
The overall soundstage is much broader, allowing for greater definition of each range. (Less muddy)
Ipad is similarly improved, with more volume possible again. (This amp is not lacking with with 80 ohm cans)
Very little hiss evident on either phones I've used, and overall experience has been pleasureable.


----------



## eyal1983

Did someone try the Nano – iDSD with DT880 (250@) ?


----------



## potatoe94

eyal1983 said:


> Did someone try the Nano – iDSD with DT880 (250@) ?


 
 if you're thinking about getting the iDSD Nano, i'd rather you get the iCAN Nano first . they can drive even 300++ ohms with no problem . 
 i've recently driven HD800 with the pair . and they are really wonderful !


----------



## canikickit1

Picked this up.
  
 Will be seeing how it fares vs the JDS Labs C5 + my Dunu DN200s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
  
 That 3d effect is intriguing. Is it a crossfeed tweak that can be replicated using fubar or Rockbox?


----------



## chengsta

canikickit1 said:


> Picked this up.
> 
> Will be seeing how it fares vs the JDS Labs C5 + my Dunu DN200s
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I am also really interested in the nano.  I also have a c5 and I love my c5 but it doesn't seem to have enough power to drive my he 400s, or so they say.  How is the nano vs the c5?  sound and power wise?


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

So has anyone had tried this with the DT880s and or HD600s yet? Because I do not want to buy if it does nto compliment this phone, preferably  the HD600s


----------



## potatoe94

whiskeyjacks said:


> So has anyone had tried this with the DT880s and or HD600s yet? Because I do not want to buy if it does nto compliment this phone, preferably  the HD600s


 
 everything that goes with iCAN Nano will turn out insanely good , i've the T90 & i used it with the ican nano !


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

potatoe94 said:


> everything that goes with iCAN Nano will turn out insanely good , i've the T90 & i used it with the ican nano !


 
 Yeah I figured from what I read it is a very good sounding portable unit, but I also need a desktop unit, I can get this for a good price so maybe I was asking if you thought this was on par with some of the sub 200$ desk units? Or not quite because I  can always get an o2 or something like that.


----------



## potatoe94

get it's bigger brother , the iCAN Micro + iTUBE Micro + iDSD Micro ... you'll thank me alot . ^^


----------



## BECHA

I purchased the amplifier and really disappointed with that. I tested it in PCM mode, however even for PCM sounds is really harsh. My cans are Grado. I tested it on SACD images mostly, however I used several Hi Res FLACs as well. I can't report any hiss, it is completely silent at any volume set in pauses.
 Generally results are expected, how can I expect any decent sound from USB powered device? however I still was hoping for better.


----------



## dave1215

eyal1983 said:


> Did someone try the Nano – iDSD with DT880 (250@) ?




I am using the iDSD nano with the DT880 (250 ohm) with good effect wrt soundstage and clarity - also, mostly I have no problem with sufficient headroom on the volume pot, however, I wonder if adding the iCAN nano would make a difference --> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729182/using-the-ifi-ican-nano-with-the-ifi-idsd-nano#post_10769076


----------



## eyal1983

nice


----------



## Ultimate Mango

I should be getting one of these tomorrow and only have some sensitive iems and the LCD-XC which is also very sensitive. I expect a hiss fest but hope to be pleasantly surprised. If it hisses at all I will be sending it back.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

potatoe94 said:


> get it's bigger brother , the iCAN Micro + iTUBE Micro + iDSD Micro ... you'll thank me alot . ^^


 
 Has any one tried these with the Mad dogs 3.2? I am actually considering selling my matix m-stage and picking up the Ican Micro. I just want to know if they will sound good from someones impressions with the Mad dogs I am not certain. I do not want to grab the headphones and then have no decent amp to listen to them with.


----------



## awayeah

clieos said:


> X5 doesn't output DSD signal (only SPDIF in PCM), so there is no point of getting a DSD DAC for it. Unfortunately not all distributor are actually very well informed about the things they sold, so don't always take their word for it. Besides, there isn't that many DAC that actually be noticeably better than the internal DAC of X5 (*in fact, the DAC inside nano iDSD and the one in X5 are from the same series with almost identical performance, except the one in iDSD can decode DSD natively), and the internal headphone amp section of X5 has enough output power to put most portable amp to shame. So there is very little reason for you to get an amp or DAC for X5.


 
 I'm using X5 as a DAC. It's powerful enough to drive every headphone/IEM I currently own. I'm looking for some amp that will alter the sound a bit - the bass department to be exact. I though of ZO FS or iCan (Nano or Micro). Using equalizer doesn't work quite as I expected. I think that X5 has lean and solid bass. I'd like more body and fluidity (for some of my IEMs at least and for some genres). Sometimes I want something more fun, fuller sounding. I like bass on Sansa Clip or Samsung Galaxy (I have Exynos based Tab S 10.5 - so I'm guessing it's Wolfson DAC). Could you recommend something? It may be something different than ZO/iCan. Same goes for price. Additional power may come in handy if I buy more power hungry headphones someday.


----------



## ClieOS

awayeah said:


> I'm using X5 as a DAC. It's powerful enough to drive every headphone/IEM I currently own. I'm looking for some amp that will alter the sound a bit - the bass department to be exact. I though of ZO FS or iCan (Nano or Micro). Using equalizer doesn't work quite as I expected. I think that X5 has lean and solid bass. I'd like more body and fluidity (for some of my IEMs at least and for some genres). Sometimes I want something more fun, fuller sounding. I like bass on Sansa Clip or Samsung Galaxy (I have Exynos based Tab S 10.5 - so I'm guessing it's Wolfson DAC). Could you recommend something? It may be something different than ZO/iCan. Same goes for price. Additional power may come in handy if I buy more power hungry headphones someday.


 
  
 I have a ZO FS+ on order actually, but it will probably take a week or two to reach me. I'll come back to you once I have the FS+ to compare it to the nano and micro iCAN.


----------



## awayeah

clieos said:


> I have a ZO FS+ on order actually, but it will probably take a week or two to reach me. I'll come back to you once I have the FS+ to compare it to the nano and micro iCAN.


 
 Great, thanks.


----------



## srkstan

Anybody use this with the ibasso DX90?  Is the iCan Nano any more powerful than the internal amp in the DC90?


----------



## upsguys88

Anyone tried these with the alpha dogs? I'm thinking about getting the ifi ican micro to use with the idsd nano, thoughts?


----------



## srkstan

upsguys88 said:


> Anyone tried these with the alpha dogs? I'm thinking about getting the ifi ican micro to use with the idsd nano, thoughts?


 

 I have the same question - would it be an improvement on the DX90?  The DX90 already does pretty well with the Alpha Dogs, but I am looking for am amp to give added oomph.


----------



## upsguys88

Well in regards to the alpha dogs, I emailed Dan Clark himself and he said they are excellent and would be great for the dogs.


----------



## pinoyman

guys, id like to ask those who have tried the IFI NANO. im interested with it, wanting to pair it with my iphone. can you say if the ifi nano is a great sounding dac amp? can anyone compare it to the dx90's sq? pls help. thanks in advance!


----------



## andromeda1954

Anybody know. Will it be compatable with the sennheiser ie800.


----------



## iFi audio

andromeda1954 said:


> Anybody know. Will it be compatable with the sennheiser ie800.


 

 Hi,
  
 The IE800 is a super-sensitive IEM. Perhaps one of the most sensitive. You can google the specs.
  
 Ideally it needs iEMatch as found on the micro iDSD. The nano iCAN or nano iDSD will have too much gain to make it a good partner with the IE800.
  
 You can open a support ticket and we can send you an excel worksheet where you plug in the tech specs and it will give you a good/average/poor partnering with all of the iFi headphone amps.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## andromeda1954

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The IE800 is a super-sensitive IEM. Perhaps one of the most sensitive. You can google the specs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank for your response.


ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The IE800 is a super-sensitive IEM. Perhaps one of the most sensitive. You can google the specs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you  for your response I


----------



## pinoyman

how do you connect your iphone to this?
 what cable to use?


----------



## iFi audio

pinoyman said:


> how do you connect your iphone to this?
> what cable to use?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Not sure which device you have but can you reference your device from here?
  
 Sony, iPhone all are pretty much covered.
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/improve/
  
 Any detailed questions then it may be best to open a support ticket and one of our tech guys will answer in more details with pdfs etc.
  
 http://support.ifi-audio.com/
  
 Cheers


----------



## pinoyman

i do have an iphone 6.
 and im having a hard time which will fit better for me, is it the ican nano or the idsd?
 i want the one with the 3d and bass boost options of the ican... but from the unit, i dont know what cables to use to connect my iphone 6 to that one.
  
 cant i connect my iphone 6 via lightning to the ican nano?


----------



## ClieOS

pinoyman said:


> i do have an iphone 6.
> and im having a hard time which will fit better for me, is it the ican nano or the idsd?
> i want the one with the 3d and bass boost options of the ican... but from the unit, i dont know what cables to use to connect my iphone 6 to that one.
> 
> *cant i connect my iphone 6 via lightning to the ican nano?*


 
  
 If you pick iCAN nano, you just need a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable. You will be using the iPhone internal DAC as your source. You can also uses the official Lightning-to-30pins adapter (which has a tiny DAC built-in), followed by a 30pins line-out dock, though the SQ you get might not be very far off compared to just a 3.5mm cable.
  
 If you use iDSD nano / mirco however, you will need the official camera connection kit followed by a (preferable short) USB cable. In this configuration, the iDSD will serve as both the DAC and amp together.


----------



## pinoyman

thank you very much ClieOS for clearing that up.
 guess ill just to have to wait a little bit longer for a better options.
 i just cant stay away from my idevice as a dap due to its ease of use. 
  
 hope IFI will create something more for the portables.


----------



## Dan DRC

I currently have a 1.0 AQ Dragonfly with NAD HP 50, Shure 840 pretty efficient cans in general.
Was thinking about using the Dragonfly as a DAC and running it to the Nano for an amp.
Do you think this would be a lateral move SQ and power wise verses the Dragonfly alone
Or would you think it would be a big jump forward? I would think moving up further to the Micro would be a pretty big jump and I guess that could be a possible scenario also as I really don't need the portability of the Nano just interested in better SQ and a little more power. What do you think ?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Short question to iFi Audio: Is the 3D sound from the nano iCAN (I've owned last year) the same as with the micro iDSD (I own currently)? I can't compare both sadly. I have the micro iCAN too, which has two levels of 3D sound, but on nano iCAN and micro iDSD we can only switch on or off - so my question "sound" it simlar if only the amp (not the DAC from the micro iDSD) part is used, if we feed with analog signals?


----------



## iFi audio

h1f1add1cted said:


> Short question to iFi Audio: Is the 3D sound from the nano iCAN (I've owned last year) the same as with the micro iDSD (I own currently)? I can't compare both sadly. I have the micro iCAN too, which has two levels of 3D sound, but on nano iCAN and micro iDSD we can only switch on or off - so my question "sound" it simlar if only the amp (not the DAC from the micro iDSD) part is used, if we feed with analog signals?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The 3D Holographic comes in two "versions" that are almost 180 degrees apart in execution (for obvious reasons) but very similar in design.
  
*i. 3D Holographic for Headphones®*





  
 and
  
*ii. 3D Holographic for Speakers®*




  
 More information to be found here: http://ifi-audio.com/tech-notes/
  
 BOTH are Analogue Signal Processing circuits (not DSP).
  
 In the case of 3D Holographic for Headphones® on the nano iCAN and the micro iDSD are both **.
  
 Whereas in the micro iCAN, you have * and ***.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Perfect clear answer, really helpful, thanks


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone try the iCan with 3d with the Sony MDR-Z7s? Heck, just in general, how is this match? The Z7's are fairly warm and have a fairly wide soundstage for closed cans.


----------



## iancraig10

The Nano has a pretty much 'similar' sound to the Ifi Micro IDSD via analogue input imo tbh. However, I prefer the Micro.

Not just because of sound.

By comparison, the Nano Ican is slightly noisier than the Micro.

The other thing that I noticed was the vol pot sends noise as you turn it. No smoothing capacitors perhaps?

I really don't like noisy amps a lot so that is slightly off putting for me.

Power of course, is lower than the Micro so it feels comparatively 'sluggish' on the volpot.

The positives ....

Basically a very good, clean sound.
Two inputs.
Terrific build quality.
Bass boost is same as Micro.
3d is same as micro, except that it introduces more noise.

So. It gives a 'flavour' of the better Ifi but my preference, even as a standard analogue amp is the Micro, which has less noise and more power.


----------



## ClieOS

iancraig10 said:


> The other thing that I noticed was the vol pot sends noise as you turn it. No smoothing capacitors perhaps?


 
  
 It is not noise per se, just the sound of the switching resistor array to adjust volume.


----------



## iancraig10

Yes, it only makes the noise when you adjust the volume pot. The Micro doesn't exhibit the same behaviour on the volpot.

There is also slightly more hiss with a Nano Ican in comparison to the Micro. Hiss levels don't seem to change with high or low power either. The hiss increases with the 3d effect as well. 

Possibly better to use higher impedance headphones with it maybe.

Then again, the Micro is three times the price so not surprising perhaps. The Micro is a beautiful little DAC/amp but I was curious how the Nano compared since it also has the bass boost and 3d effect at much less cost since it's not a DAC.


----------



## Mitchgo

I had an unfortunate accident involving water with my FIIO 07K, and that little unexpected demise caused me to hunt around for a new portable amp. I became intrigued with the Nano, and purchased it from Amazon. Alas, the experience was pretty much entirely negative.

I like this little amp, and thought it sounded pretty nice through both my open and closed cans. However, within minutes of using it, it began to throw horrendous RF noise at random times. It didn't take me long to rule out my phone (putting it in airplane mode, turning it off, putting it in another part of the house... ) Clearly the Nano was picking up and amplifying something from somewhere. Neither of my FIIO amps ever did this, so I could only assume the Nano was not working right.

I contacted IFI and told them the issue, including that I had ruled out phone interference (not my first rodeo!). I got a quick response saying "it's your phone networks switching". When I replied no, it's not, I ruled that out and explicitly covered that in my ticket....I stopped hearing from IFI. Radio silence. After 72 hours I assumed they were done with me, so I attempted to exchange it for a new one from Amazon, but they didn't have any more in stock, and said they wouldn't be stocking it again in the future. So now, one defective Nano, and no way to replace it without huge hassle.

Sigh...so I just got my money back, and ordered a JDS C5. (Hope I like it...if it doesn't throw RF at my head, I'll probably love it!  ) Within an hour of ordering the JDS, IFI support sends me a mail basically saying they don't know what's wrong with my Nano, and would I like their design team to think about maybe what's wrong with it? Um, no thanks guys. Too late. I'm moving on.

So overall, no harm no foul, except I lost a week.  I liked the Nano, but given its defectiveness, and IFI's very poor support when I needed some help, I'm sticking with other products for the time being. YMMV and all that. 

Never boring being a headphone geek!


----------



## raybone0566

wcdchee said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've noticed that there hasn't been any impressions on the Ifi ican nano (the iDSD on the other hand has got tons). I've been wondering whether anyone has tried it out yet and what impressions you guys have on it?
> 
> Thanks!


fantastic little amplifier. I've had mine for quite sometime now. Drive all my phones, hd-600,650, k-712, he-400 &560, & lcd2. This little gem spits out detail & has a switch for adjusting bass & has 3d holographic sound switch also. Well worth the asking price.


----------



## raybone0566

I haven't had any problems with the unit I have. One thing that I don't like is the unit makes a small popping sound when powering on & off. Always unplug your headphones before doing so just to be safe. There's a slight channel imbalance on the volume pot when the volume gets low but it's lower than listening level so no biggie.


----------



## Mr Makarov

Hi. I know it is an old thread but I need some information if possible. I am very interested in iCan nano amp and not because of battery life but rather because it has Bass boost and that 3D holographic switch. I want exactly a good clear sounding bassy amp with big soundstage. I already have Fiio E11 and Hifiman EF2A (like it very much) but I would like more fuller and expansive sound. I will be pairing it with Fiio X5 as DAC (just out of curiosity because I don´t like X5´s sound), EF2A (in DAC mode), but mostly with Dragonfly v1.2 and Meridian Explorer and for portable - with Walkman F806. I want it more for home use/traveling than for only portable. The next thing is that here it costs $250 which is not cheap and it is the cheapest ifi product, next available product is Micro iTube ($425) and Micro iDSD which costs $705 - so other ifi products are totally out of consideration (in case someone was about to recommend micro iCan or similar). And I intend to use the amp mostly with Hifiman He400, Senns HD700 and Shure SE846 (very curious about how that 3D holographic thing works). I expect a noticeable improvement in Bass and Soundstage without detail loss (Fiio E11 gives very good boost for bass and sub bass but treble suffers even without bass boost). Thanks 
  
 Side note: I can get SPL Auditor amp for just $300..but I am not sure - I know its a good amp, very clan, clear, detailed...but no bass boost or something similar and I am bored of dry sound signature. Or I should go for Auditor?


----------



## Allanmarcus

I like mine, but I only use it rarely. I only use it when I travel by car as I don't take full sized headphones with me on airplanes. I use it with an iPhone. That said, it powers my ether c headphone very well. The bass boost is more subtle than the e12, but I rarely use it as the ether c has great bass. The 3D sound is fun, and more than just cross feed, but it does alter the sound. I don't use it.

You should be able to get a used ican nano for $100-$150, or an ican micro for well under $300 used by watching the classified or posting a want ad.


----------



## Allanmarcus

here is an iFi iCan Micro on the classifieds now for $180
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/807311/ifi-audio-ican-micro-with-dip-switches


----------



## Ratfink5

Thanks to a friend loaning me some gear,  I am using his IFi ICan Nano and his HD650's with my Dragonfly Red.  Make for a pleasant work day.


----------



## rickyleelee

mr makarov said:


> Hi. I know it is an old thread but I need some information if possible. I am very interested in iCan nano amp and not because of battery life but rather because it has Bass boost and that 3D holographic switch. I want exactly a good clear sounding bassy amp with big soundstage. I already have Fiio E11 and Hifiman EF2A (like it very much) but I would like more fuller and expansive sound. I will be pairing it with Fiio X5 as DAC (just out of curiosity because I don´t like X5´s sound), EF2A (in DAC mode), but mostly with Dragonfly v1.2 and Meridian Explorer and for portable - with Walkman F806. I want it more for home use/traveling than for only portable. The next thing is that here it costs $250 which is not cheap and it is the cheapest ifi product, next available product is Micro iTube ($425) and Micro iDSD which costs $705 - so other ifi products are totally out of consideration (in case someone was about to recommend micro iCan or similar). And I intend to use the amp mostly with Hifiman He400, Senns HD700 and Shure SE846 (very curious about how that 3D holographic thing works). I expect a noticeable improvement in Bass and Soundstage without detail loss (Fiio E11 gives very good boost for bass and sub bass but treble suffers even without bass boost). Thanks
> 
> Side note: I can get SPL Auditor amp for just $300..but I am not sure - I know its a good amp, very clan, clear, detailed...but no bass boost or something similar and I am bored of dry sound signature. Or I should go for Auditor?




tp use the ifi reference, they are the bmws here on head-fi. there are some expensvice fords that advertise here. you have to make your own mind up. buy used bmw or new ford. also, the micro dsd is not 700. it should be 499. http://www.adorama.com/ifidsdmicro.html


----------



## Majid Mute

hi all
plz comparison alo audio RX vs nano ican.
which one better overall for iem


----------



## GloriousLettuce

How does the 3D feature compare to Dolby Headphone software?
  
 I totally underestimated my headphones, until I saw what Dolby can do to expand the soundstage.
  
 If I could have a portable unit to do the same, to hell with buying HD800 for a while.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I just noticed something, and I'm wondering if others have this same "feature". On the pouch that came with the iCan Nano, the bottom of the pouch is open, it appears, to allow the usr to plug in RCA cables while keeping the amp in the pouch. Ether than or my pouch is coming apart at the seams. 
  
 Does your pouch have this feature?


----------



## iFi audio

allanmarcus said:


> I just noticed something, and I'm wondering if others have this same "feature". On the pouch that came with the iCan Nano, the bottom of the pouch is open, it appears, to allow the usr to plug in RCA cables while keeping the amp in the pouch. Ether than or my pouch is coming apart at the seams.
> 
> Does your pouch have this feature?


 
 That's one helluva useful hole you got in there!


----------



## Allanmarcus

ifi audio said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed something, and I'm wondering if others have this same "feature". On the pouch that came with the iCan Nano, the bottom of the pouch is open, it appears, to allow the usr to plug in RCA cables while keeping the amp in the pouch. Ether than or my pouch is coming apart at the seams.
> ...


 
  
 So I'm guessing from your comment that the hole is not supposed to be there?


----------



## iFi audio

allanmarcus said:


> So I'm guessing from your comment that the hole is not supposed to be there?


 
 Let me check this one out, yet something tells me it's there for a reason.


----------



## iFi audio

Oops, double


----------



## xLoud

How does this pair with Hifiman HE-400i?


----------



## jhog

Don't suppose anyone ever compares this little amp with the Vorzuge Duo did they? Looking for something portable with hard eq options and bass boost for some of my music. Obvs this ones a good deal cheaper but I wonder how it stacks up and whether it's really up there in overall sq.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iFi audio

jhog said:


> Don't suppose anyone ever compares this little amp with the Vorzuge Duo did they? Looking for something portable with hard eq options and bass boost for some of my music. Obvs this ones a good deal cheaper but I wonder how it stacks up and whether it's really up there in overall sq.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The best way would be to contact your local iFi reseller and try it out. Our return policy is generous.


----------



## jhog

iFi audio said:


> The best way would be to contact your local iFi reseller and try it out. Our return policy is generous.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## iFi audio

jhog said:


> Thanks for the reply!



You're welcome!


----------



## jpierre

quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire combien de temps cela prend-il pour recharger la batterie grâce


----------



## jpierre

sorry could someone tell me how long does it take to recharge the battery thanks


----------

